# Another "What is this?"



## gafftaper (Mar 26, 2015)

and why did I find it in my shop?



Students only for the first week... 

Although I know what it is, I seriously want to know what the previous TD could have been doing with it in my theater.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 26, 2015)

looks like the thing my dentist uses for a big silver filling - though his is more for dinosaur sized teeth. Think I've seen them in James Bond movies as well.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 26, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> I seriously want to know what the previous TD could have been doing with it in my theater.


Might make a good follow handle for a Source-Four-on-a-stick ? Or an impromptu handle for any number of things.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 26, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> looks like the thing my dentist uses for a big silver filling - though his is more for dinosaur sized teeth. Think I've seen them in James Bond movies as well.


We're doing Little Shop next year and I think this will probably make it into the show as a prop for the dentist.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 26, 2015)

Thats certainly some interesting type of clamp.


----------



## JJBerman (Mar 26, 2015)

I've used a clamp like this as a handle on a hammer drill, and as a grip handle on pipe/conduit when cutting/ drilling holes.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 7, 2015)

No students answered Huh? What really confuses me is why it is in my shop. There is a nice roll up door on the shop. Perhaps the previous theater manager had a side deal doing auto maintenance.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok, I'm not a student anymore, but I think you just clued me in to what that is. Oil filter strap wrench?


----------



## GreyWyvern (Apr 8, 2015)

I knew it when I saw it, but can't for the life of me think of any good use for it in a theater.


----------



## JJBerman (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll mention that I'm a student in the University of Wisconsin system in Whitewater. So a student did answer


----------



## GreyWyvern (Apr 8, 2015)

And I should add, I've never changed the oil on a vehicle where the filter was in a place that that strap could even be put on, let alone turned.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Apr 8, 2015)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Ok, I'm not a student anymore, but I think you just clued me in to what that is. Oil filter strap wrench?



That's my guess too, but it wouldn't be necessarily be for an oil filter. That thing looks pretty big and then bolt/handle would be hard to manuever in an engine bay. I'm guessing it's a strap wrench for sure, but for some other type of cylinder that turns. The indentations on the strap would increase friction.

Edit-

So now I'm more on team this isn't a wrench. Looking at 95% of the strap wrenches on google image search shows that most have a sort of cam to increase leverage. The majority also allow for one end to easily come out so you can remove the wrench without sliding it off the piece. Useful for the middle of a pipe. I'm thinking this is some type of clamp for grouping stuff together and holding it while you attach a more permanent strap, with the reasoning that one end of whatever you're putting it on remains open so you can remove the tool.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 8, 2015)

I've seen clamps for wood working like that, but the indents on that thing would chew up the wood too much for my liking.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 8, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> No students answered Huh? What really confuses me is why it is in my shop. There is a nice roll up door on the shop. Perhaps the previous theater manager had a side deal doing auto maintenance.



an older version of a Battery Puller ?


----------



## StradivariusBone (Apr 8, 2015)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I've seen clamps for wood working like that, but the indents on that thing would chew up the wood too much for my liking.


Right! They usually have those corners for attaching to a frame and cinching it together while you glue it! It's very similar to that.


----------



## venuetech (Apr 8, 2015)

GreyWyvern said:


> And I should add, I've never changed the oil on a vehicle where the filter was in a place that that strap could even be put on, let alone turned.



That is why the thing looks so new, it has never been used.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 8, 2015)

Derek suggested it was possibly for my air compressor, but no oil filter on it. The only thing I can think of is screwing schedule 40 pipe into boom stands or into each other, but a strap wrench or a pipe wrench is a much better tool for that job.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Apr 8, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> Derek suggested it was possibly for my air compressor, but no oil filter on it. The only thing I can think of is screwing schedule 40 pipe into boom stands or into each other, but a strap wrench or a pipe wrench is a much better tool for that job.



How big is it? Can we get a banana or roll of gaff tape for reference?


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 8, 2015)

Well it's designed to fit around an oil filter. So that loop is adjustable for around a 3"-4" in diameter.


----------



## Dustincoc (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm going to say it's a handle to use a leko as a fellowship.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 10, 2015)

I think it's a handle for a PVC potato cannon.


----------



## tjrobb (Apr 11, 2015)

Used to keep spot operators in line, normally found "below the belt" for men...


----------



## Senorfish (Apr 15, 2015)

It's a headache pressure reliever. The doctor puts it on and wrenches it down real tight. Then after about ten minutes he loosens it and says, "Does that feel better?".

Previous TD had it in the shop because the director gave him lots of headaches, obviously.


----------



## vanlemay (Jul 17, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> looks like the thing my dentist uses for a big silver filling - though his is more for dinosaur sized teeth. Think I've seen them in James Bond movies as well.


hehehe...dinosaur teeth..good one!...I dont know what it is but I think its part of a big machine. Just a guess


----------



## bobgaggle (Oct 5, 2015)

ok did we ever get a solid answer on this? Seems like oil filter wrench was popular but not realistic...


----------



## PatBaker311 (May 23, 2016)

Its called a belt oil filter wrench. There are three main types: belt, chain, and strap. I believe they were more popular in Britain than in the states. I have only seen them a couple of times over the years. Mainly by motorcycle mechanics for some reason.


----------

